# Dumpy is doing his taxes...



## bunnyman666 (Mar 19, 2015)

Day juh voo all over again...

Dumpy gets so stressed out. Mummers tells him if he dids it through the year, it wouldn't be stressful. Dumpy HATES paperwork. I have offered to shred it for him; for some reasons, he don't wants me to shreds it!!!

Poor Dumpy!!!!


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 19, 2015)

You must own your own business then? My husband is the same way, always leaves it til crunch time and then stress stress stress! Good luck I'm sure you will get it done.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep yep- Dumpy chops human furs for a livings. This is the part of owning a bidniss that Dumpy HATES!!!!

Dumpy thought he would be out of the bidniss by this year, but it looks like he is limping along for another year...


----------

